# What is this exhaust fitting called?



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Tapered flange I think, since it uses a v-band clamp to hold it together.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Doing a little searching all I am seeing is v-band clamp flange, or v-band rings


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

CamaroKidZ28 said:


> Doing a little searching all I am seeing is v-band clamp flange, or v-band rings


If I may ask, If you know what is does and where it's located, why do you need to know it's official name? Do you need the entire pipe?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Suspicion intensifies


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

I hate it when my exhaust parts start falling off


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

JLL said:


> If I may ask, If you know what is does and where it's located, why do you need to know it's official name? Do you need the entire pipe?





Snipesy said:


> Suspicion intensifies


 I swear that it's not for offroading, I swear!!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> I swear that it's not for offroading, I swear!!


It’s for your boat that had a tragic accident in the middle of a lake.

Not that I would know but you can buy ones you can just weld on. Or pipes with them a,ready attached.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Maybe something like this








Amazon.com: 2.5" V Band Clamp & Interlocking Flange Set, Stainless Steel, Exhaust Clamps : Automotive


Buy 2.5" V Band Clamp & Interlocking Flange Set, Stainless Steel, Exhaust Clamps: Flanges - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Im sorry about your boat. Hope you fix it soon.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Maybe something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly those aren't compatible with the turbo flange on my boat. I couldn't find the flange with the given name so I am quite lost. I would really like to get this boat out of the lake soon before it freeze there. I am getting my other parts by the next week so I need a solution asap! 


edit: It should look like this.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

machusenpai said:


> Sadly those aren't compatible with the turbo flange on my boat. I couldn't find the flange with the given name so I am quite lost. I would really like to get this boat out of the lake soon before it freeze there. I am getting my other parts by the next week so I need a solution asap!
> 
> 
> edit: It should look like this.
> View attachment 293851


If your in a hurry, I would take that pipe to an exhaust shop and have a custom one made that meets you needs.


----------



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

JLL said:


> If your in a hurry, I would take that pipe to an exhaust shop and have a custom one made that meets you needs.


I wonder how much it would cost tbh. I'd have to call but if its more than 300$ well, I will just buy the euro version I guess..


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

machusenpai said:


> Sadly those aren't compatible with the turbo flange on my boat. I couldn't find the flange with the given name so I am quite lost. I would really like to get this boat out of the lake soon before it freeze there. I am getting my other parts by the next week so I need a solution asap!
> 
> 
> edit: It should look like this.
> View attachment 293851


Is this your card?
I don’t even know the right measurements…









2.5" to 3" Steel Exhaust V-band ADAPTER vband V Band 3.0 adaptor Flange CNC 3in | eBay


2.5" to 3" Steel V band Adapter.



www.ebay.com


----------

